# Between belt and pants holster



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have seen this once before and cannot remember who made these holsters. They are high quality leather and fit between your belt and trousers. It appears as if the holster has flat style belt loops on the outside of the holster to keep it flat and very concealed against the body.
I believe it also had a re-enforced opening for re holstering.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco makes one like that. Its called a JAK Slide.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Old Padawan,That looks interesting.
Not the one I was thinking about.
Thank you for your information.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

http://kdholsters.com/iwb-defend.php
maverick defender?


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

niadhf said:


> http://kdholsters.com/iwb-defend.php
> maverick defender?


Great suggestion I have done business with K&D before. They make great holsters.
Thank you


----------

